# David Dickson: returning to the legal ceremonies is reverting to the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 19, 2020)

... _Argum._ 3. Is established by the same obtestation. The Covenant of Works being abrogated, and the Ceremonial Law now abolished, if any one returns to Circumcision, the Sacrament of initiation to this Legal Covenant, he by this means makes himself a debtor to the whole Law, and consequently obliges himself to the curse, unless he perfectly with his whole strength fulfil the Law, which is the condition of the Covenant of Works. ...

For more, see David Dickson: returning to the legal ceremonies is reverting to the covenant of works.


----------

